#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Internal Combustions Engines best book?

## Rohit Shenoy

Guys/Girls..

Which is the best book (indian author) or Internal Combustion Engines? 

I have heard of Mathhur & Sharma and also V. Ganeshan but would like to get more opinions.. :(happy): 





  Similar Threads: Internal Combustion Engines by Sharma and Mathur Internal combustion engines Basic and advanced internal combustion  engines Internal combustion Engines, PPT, full notes, pdf, e-books,Downlaod Internal combustion engines

----------


## mukesh30212

best book is r k rajput

----------

